# Mx 220



## Farmer87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a Mx 220 with 8.3 cummins I'm having problems with. You can be going down the field or road and it will smother out push clutch in and it revs back up and then it's fine I ve replaced all the filters and still the same thing does not do it all the time. I used it for 3 days straight and it never did it on the way home it done it 3 or 4 times. Anybody know anything about this . Thanks cory


----------

